

Ask HN: What would appreciate in value... - hella

most of 300 years? For instance, if I could leave something buried beneath my home today for my great-great-great-great grandson to find, what would make him wealthiest?<p>My current best answer: a portfolio of government bonds from all the major countries. (Or perhaps as many of the current sports cards that I can find.)
======
kristianp
How about something that would become valuable, but is currently considered
junk, eg an original IMac.

------
kingofspain
Harvest as many signed first editions of every first-time author you can find.
Write them letters and hopefully get some insightful or enlightening replies.
Maybe even tell them what you're planning as they may respond more favourably
with an eye on posterity.

To be in with a fair shot, you'll need quite a big hole though!

You might want to seal them so that poor quality paper doesn't degrade too
much though.

------
SkyMarshal
Are there any government bonds with greater than 30yr maturities? I'm not
aware of any such US bonds. They'd mature, you or someone would get the
principal in currency, and the actual bond buried in the yard would only have
value as a museum piece 270yrs later.

------
keiferski
Water. Alternatively, stocks in desalination companies.

------
petervandijck
Gold?

